# wifi: se connecter sur un autre reseau que le sien



## estomak (19 Mars 2008)

bonjour, j'ai une connexion wifi et je me pose une question. Souvent on voit que des villes ont des bornes wifi, des trains, des parcs... mais alors, comme cela se passe t'il pour le particulier qui veut se connecter sur internet en wifi, via ces reseaux? Moi j'ai une freebox, et j'habite en centre ville, mais jamais, -quand je fais se connecter à un autre reseau- je ne vois d'autres reseau que le mien-freebox-. Or à mon avis je dois pas être le seul en wifi dans mon quartier. C'est un truc que je pige pas. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer concrètement, ça m'éclaircirait.
Si je suis pas assez clair, un cas d'école.
par exemple, demain je me pointe dans la mairie de ma ville, ou dans un hotel, dont on me dit qu'il est équipé de bornes wifi, comment je me fais moi pour me connecter à internet vu que je suis bien trop éloigné de ma freebox?


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

hello,
c'est bien simple, pour te connecter à un autre réseau sans fil que le tien, tu cliques sur l'icône airport à coté de l'heure (en haut à droite), là il devrait te lister tous le réseaux accessibles, il ne te reste plus qu'à le sélectionner (il te faudra sûrement la clés wep ou wpa qui va avec) !
Si tu es à l'hôtel, ton airport va détecter tout seul comme un grand les réseaux disponibles, vu qu'il ne trouvera pas celui que tu utilises en général (celui de chez toi), il te proposera de te connecter à un de ceux détectés, comme au dessus, tu n'auras plus qu'à sélectionner celui auquel tu souhaites te connecter.

(je réponds à ta question ?)


----------



## elKBron (19 Mars 2008)

c'est aussi simple que ce qui est décrit.
maintenant, la saisie d'une clé n'est pas forcément obligatoire ! exemple, les hotspots de la mairie de paris dans les jardins publics par exemple, ca se fait tout seul (éviter de se mettre sous un arbre plein de oiseaux qui viennent de manger )


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> .... (éviter de se mettre sous un arbre plein de oiseaux qui viennent de manger )



(on peut aller plus loin, éviter de donner à manger aux pigeons, en étant connecter à un hotspot dans un jardin public sous un arbre ....)


----------



## estomak (19 Mars 2008)

elbron et tss, merci pour vos réponses, mais donc si je vous suis bien, je peux me connecter sur internet, si je me pointe près d'une marie équipée en wifi, sans rentrer une clé wifi, ni payer de communication. autrement dit, un mec qui n'aurait pas de freebox, pas de connexion internet, si il habite près de la mairie, peut surfer à l'oeil?


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> elbron et tss, merci pour vos réponses, mais donc si je vous suis bien, je peux me connecter sur internet, si je me pointe près d'une marie équipée en wifi, sans rentrer une clé wifi, ni payer de communication. autrement dit, un mec qui n'aurait pas de freebox, pas de connexion internet, si il habite près de la mairie, peut surfer à l'oeil?



Bha oué c'est fait pour, mais bon si il pleut c'pas top, si il fait froid ... idem, puis sur batterie au mieux tu tiens 3-4 heures sauf si t'as un onduleur dans ton sac à dos, ça devient lourd (dans les 2 sens), et puis, je pense que ces point d'accès n'autorisent que le surf (avec un débit peut-être limité), et ferment à un moment donné (style entre 19h-8h).


----------



## omni (20 Mars 2008)

La mairie de Paris "ouvre" ses accès libres pendant les heures d'ouverture de ses services. En effet, les différents FAI ont un peu "râler" quand Paris a mis en place cette possibilité qui dans un premier temps était sans limite d'heure....


----------



## tsss (20 Mars 2008)

omni a dit:


> La mairie de Paris "ouvre" ses accès libres pendant les heures d'ouverture de ses services. En effet, les différents FAI ont un peu "râler" quand Paris a mis en place cette possibilité qui dans un premier temps était sans limite d'heure....



p'tite info :
j'ai entendu dire ... que sur lyon, il y avait (ou qu'il va y avoir d'ici bientôt) des hotspots sur les berges de la saone, à bellecour et place des célestins.


----------



## elKBron (20 Mars 2008)

peut etre plus pour tres longtemps... cest par la


----------

